# This may be helpful or not



## Maryg48 (Mar 20, 2021)

I get very bad farts and when you are a girl and have IBS, it smells beyond terrible. Amazon is selling the pads that you stick to your underwear. The thing is that the fart activates the charcoal in the pad and you don't smell it. There are reusable pads (note that the reusable only lasts a few weeks.







)and disposable pads, but they are expensive. I am thinking about getting these to use when I am in a social situation. (In the past, I have been yelled at by a couple of strangers and by a couple of people that I know for passing gas in public) I do not know if they ship internationally though. I wish they would muffle out the sound, but you can't always get what you want, I guess. They have been getting very good reviews on amazon. It's something to think about and maybe try. I hope that this helps someone.


----------



## MrGoose (Jun 17, 2016)

Northshore makes these things like a whole hourglass liner from front to back with an adhesive strip. You can just change this out with a new one quick and easy when that happens.


----------

